#ubuntu-ec2 2009-07-27
<erichammond> I am told that this channel is now being logged on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com (by the "ubuntulog" bot).
<erichammond> Could somebody with admin rights update the topic to reflect this so that folks entering the channel are less likely to be surprised that their messages to a public channel are public?
<erichammond> Hm, perhaps it isn't done in the topic.  I get a separate message when I enter channels like #ubuntu which includes "This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/"
<LyricHartley> question: what are you guys doing for smtp? I see some recommendations in the forum for fastmail.fm and authsmtp ...any thoughts
<erichammond> LyricHartley: We run a leased server with a clean IP address at a separate ISP and relay outbound email through it.
<erichammond> The best depends on a number of factors including the volume of email sent, and the amount of effort you want to put into maintaining the solution.
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-07-28
<moj0e> does Amazon actively block vulnerability scans to the EC2?
<moj0e> (other than the regular firewall)
<erichammond> InfiBase performance tests on EC2: http://www.infibase.com/blog/2009/07/mysql-on-amazon-ec2-part-1/
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-07-29
<agussman> Does anyone know where I can get a list of all the kernels ec2 supports?
<koan> I created a Jaunty AMI with vmbuilder, and I launched it successfully with ec2-run-instances. ec2-describe-instances shows it as running and lists an IP address, but I can't ping to it
<koan> and ec2-get-console-output gives a sensible output, so there's no kernel problem
<koan> what could be wrong?
<agussman> koan: It could be blocked by the security settings you specified when you started theimage
<koan> where can I find these settings?
<rick_h_> yea, by default I don't think the images allow icmp requests
<koan> I can't ssh into the image too
<rick_h_> you should be able to ssh into it with the ubuntu user account and key launched with
<koan> but I did ec2-authorize default -p 22
<koan> and I added ssh to --addpkg
<rick_h_> you can check the console output with the EC2 web manager to see if there were any errors starting the instance?
<rick_h_> you're using keys to ssh correct?
<rick_h_> by default it doesn't allow password logins
<koan> indeed
<koan> ec2-get-console-output only complains about uvesafb
<koan> so I really don't see where the problem lies
<koan> I created the image with sudo vmbuilder xen ubuntu --suite=jaunty --arch=i386 --addpkg ssh unattended-upgrades --ec2 --ec2-cert=$EC2_CERT --ec2-key=$EC2_PRIVATE_KEY --ec2-user=$AWS_USER_ID --ec2-access-key=$AWS_ACCESS_KEY_ID --ec2-secret-key=$AWS_SECRET_ACCESS_KEY --ec2-bucket=lxf-bucket --ec2-prefix=lxf --part lxf-part -o -debug
<koan> is there a problem with that?
<agussman> koan: the securtiy settings are specified in the group file that you specify with -g when you run ec2-run-instances
<koan> agussman: ok, and if I don't specify a group file?
<agussman> I don't know what the default security settings are, but I think they are very strict
<koan> ok, but I explicitly allowed port 22, and I can ssh into other AMIs, so I guess that's not the problem
<agussman> yeah, I'm not too familiar with ec2-authorize, I usually manage my vms using Elasticfox
<rick_h_> can you telnet to port 22?
<rick_h_> if you can, the port is open, just a matter of correct user/key settings I'd imagine
<koan> nope I can't
<agussman> koan: this has some instructions for setting up open ssh, I'm not sure if they still apply though: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html
<koan> agussman: I know that page, I have built Ubuntu JeOS in the past with vmbuilder, but it's not entirely relevant in this case
<agussman> do you happen to have a link to some good documentation handy?  I've been having a heck of a time getting vmbuilder to do what I want
<koan> do I lack the right firstboot scripts maybe?
<koan> agussman: well I found Ubuntu's wiki pages invaluable, like the one you referred to
<koan> I'm now following this page for building an AMI: http://www.bonjoydell.com/blog/2009/05/08/creating-amis-for-amazon-ec2-with-ubuntu/
<agussman> koan: thanks for the link, I'll check it out
<koan> I hope you have more luck than me :)
<agussman> koan: Did you install ubuntu-vm-builder or python-vm-builder?
<koan> both
<koan> strange, now I do exactly the same, but building an intrepid image instead of jaunty, and this even has no kernel output in the console log
<koan> it really doesn't work, has anyone here a working procedure to create an Ubuntu AMI with vmbuilder?
<erichammond> koan: I have not been able to build good Ubuntu images for EC2 using vmbuilder yet.  The server team is still working on perfecting this process and the documentation.
<koan> erichammond: thanks for that information, I was just looking at your ec2ubuntu-build-ami script
<koan> I'm trying it at this moment
<NoobFukaure> are all of ec2's machines located together in the same geographic location?
<NoobFukaure> n/m
<erichammond> NoobFukaure: The first part of this article talks about that: http://alestic.com/2009/07/ec2-availability-zones
<NoobFukaure> where in the US are the servers hosted?
<NoobFukaure> ah okay thanks
<NoobFukaure> fantastic!
<NoobFukaure> erichammond: thanks!
<erichammond> Amazon does not give specific details about locations for security reasons.
<NoobFukaure> makes sense, I'm more interested in "general" locations, mainly for latency
<erichammond> From their security whitepaper: "AWS data centers are housed in nondescript facilities, and critical facilities have extensive setback and military grade perimeter control berms as well as other natural boundary protection."
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-07-30
<katol> hello, i want to
<katol> setup an apache balancer on ec2
<katol> right now i'm using public hostnames but i would like to use the ec2 hostnames
<cossovich> hello peeps.
<cossovich> I'm joining the ec2 fun and running some tests. Loving it.
<cossovich> I'm using one of the canonical AMIs on ec2 (hardy heron).... I'm looking for some docs on the sudo password... does anyone have any tips?
<cossovich> ok so sudo isn't shipping with a password...  I should of guessed that.
<koan> hi erichammond, many thanks for your awesome ec2ubuntu-build-ami script, it just works!
<macstar> anyone tell me / point me to somewhere on how to enable root login on the canonical ubuntu images
<macstar> please :)
<agussman> Potentially stupid question, is it possible to run 32 bit AMIs on the large (64bit) instances?
<erichammond> agussman: Nope.
<agussman> erichammond: thanks!
<erichammond> macstar: See the "root ssh" section of http://alestic.com/2009/04/ubuntu-ec2-sudo-ssh-rsync
<agussman> erichammond:  Do you happen to know why that is?  I was under the impression that 32bit guest OSs can be run on 64bit host OSs in Xen.
<erichammond> agussman: Amazon does not share details about the hows and whys of their internal implementations.
<agussman> erichammond: thanks for the response (and your AMIs!).  I found something of an answer in the in the "Instance Types and Architectures FAQ"
<agussman> e.g. "Nope."
<erichammond> agussman: I might also mention that I've seen a number of folks requesting the ability to run the same AMI across a larger set of instance types, though they tend to want 64-bit on smaller instances.
<erichammond> Amazon is pretty good about listening to customers; you can add your voice on the EC2 forum http://ec2forum.notlong.com perhaps tagging on to an existing thread on the topic.
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-07-31
<impl> Hi guys. Does anyone know where I can get a copy of /lib/modules/2.6.28-9-xen (preferrably without having to boot an instance, but that's not a huge deal)? I poked around on the Ubuntu EC2 site but couldn't find the source repositories.
<erichammond> impl: You might ask zul the question about the kernel when he gets back.
<erichammond> I think the kernel modules for the Canonical images came from (or were published on) the ubuntu-ec2 PPA at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ec2/+archive/ppa but I don't see the newer kernels there.
<erichammond> As you are likely aware, the kernel modules must exactly match the kernel version and normal users can't build their own kernel for EC2.
<impl> erichammond: Okay, cool. I'll hang around for a bit.
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-02
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #407861 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-set-hostname should be eliminated, trust DHCP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407861
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #407871 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-init: Move wait for network to top level" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407871
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #407890 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "Set default timezone to UTC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407890
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #407892 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-init: run_once_per_instance vs. _ami" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407892
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #407919 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-init: fetch-credentials not run on rebundled image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407919
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #407949 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-init: ec2-set-defaults needs better defaults for non US/EU regions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407949
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #407950 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-init: ec2-fetch-credentials "setup_root_user" code cleanup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407950
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-08-05
<CharlieSu> Anyone around?
